# Talkative kittoh



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

When Robin was a kitten, he was a very vocal kitty. I showed him to a friend,and he meeped and meeped. My friend said 'Well YOU'RE a little chatterbox, ARENT you.'

'Meep meep meep meep meep...MEEP.' ^_^


----------



## proudkittymomma (Aug 7, 2013)

Our little Leah is quite the talker, too! She just goes on and on and on. My husband will pick her up and she will just talk his ear off. 

Since she is just getting over the cat flu, her voice is starting to come back a bit so she sounds like an old lady smoker cat (we don't smoke, so she usually has a very demanding, full bodied "M-E-O-W!"). It's really funny when she gets SO EXCITED to tell you something and her voice cracks! I mock her sometimes, "MEE------YOOOWWWW!!!" She will usually act embarrassed and not look at us afterwards. Too cute for her own good  

Baby Buster just mews his way around. "Oh, no one is watching me play? I better 'MEW,'" and, "I just have to poop... so I better let the whole house know: 'MEW!'" 

I will most likely never need children thanks to these two little whiners!


----------



## bibiak87 (Aug 3, 2013)

All of my cats talk to me but my little personal shadow (Gizmo), she will make a little meowing sound that is "soaked" with a purr. Sounds like a brrr! Too cute!


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

My black cat who I used to have (Nubey) would chirp while purring really loud, and it would make me laugh. Every time he saw me, he'd stop what he was doing, and run like crazy up to me, and just purr madly while giving me this cute look as if he was going to say "Hey! What are you up to?"


----------



## wolfheartmoon (Aug 3, 2013)

My kitty says hi occasionally, but only when she wants to


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

My two would mew and meow when they see bugs in the house, flying around. Last night, there was a ladybug on the ceiling, and Aloo was mew mew mewing while going crazy. So cute!


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

Both of my cats start chirping whenever they see anything worth chasing, bugs in particular, and sunlit reflections during the day. But other than that, they aren't too talkative (unless they want something from me, like food, or attention).


----------

